# Putter length



## KJT123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been putting absolutely woeful over recent weeks and it's got me thinking whether or not my putter is too long for me.

I initially thought about this because I feel very uncomfortable when I'm holding the putter.

I've just done my wrist to floor measurement and found that it is 30inches. Is this average? My putter is, I think, 34 inches. Does your putter length need to be the same as your wrist to floor measurement? Or am I being stupid here?


----------



## delc (Jul 26, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			I've been putting absolutely woeful over recent weeks and it's got me thinking whether or not my putter is too long for me.

I initially thought about this because I feel very uncomfortable when I'm holding the putter.

I've just done my wrist to floor measurement and found that it is 30inches. Is this average? My putter is, I think, 34 inches. Does your putter length need to be the same as your wrist to floor measurement? Or am I being stupid here?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. My floor to wrist measurement is 33 1/2" and I cut my putters down to about 32". Quite a few pro golfers play with putters that are quite short relative to their height, including Phil Mickelson.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 26, 2014)

I find the closer I get to the hole, the further down the shaft I hold the putter!  


get yourself a 15 inch grip then find where you are comfortable!


----------



## RGDave (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know about wrist to floor, but I have been C/F TWICE over the last 5 years for my putter.

Both times, I came out at 34" and both times the pro tweaked the lie a little.  I'm 6 foot with average length limbs, as far as I know.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 26, 2014)

I never had chance to watch the early rounds of the open so I recorded it and am now watching in slow time. Just watching the afternoon starters on day 1. Mark James just commented on Phil Micklesons putter being short, and then said that the average putter is about 35 inches long. He then said that they are only this long because they fit in the bag easier and do not rub on the dividers. My putter is 32 inches long and has been in the bag for the last 10 years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm six foot and use a 34 inch but have you looked at the Ping's with the adjustable shafts


----------



## Lydo (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there a minimum putter length in the rule book?


----------



## delc (Jul 26, 2014)

Lydo said:



			Is there a minimum putter length in the rule book?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 18 inches for any club. The maximum length is 48" with an exception for putters.  

See Appendix II of the Rules of Golf.
http://www.randa.org/en/Rules-and-Amateur-Status/Rules-of-Golf.aspx#/equipment/?ruleNum=1. Clubs


----------



## delc (Jul 27, 2014)

You might find the link below interesting. This expert thinks the majority of players use putters that are too long and with too flat a lie angle. In interclub matches I have seen lots of player who grip right down on the metal shaft, which tends to prove this. A longer rubber grip might help, but they are only just becoming available for counterbalanced putters.  I usually buy second hand putters, cut them down to 32" and put a oversized grip on them. One of our members has a really short putter about 26" long, and he is a big, tall ex rugby forward!  

http://www.puttingzone.com/MyTips/lengthlie.html


----------



## CMAC (Jul 27, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			I've been putting absolutely woeful over recent weeks and it's got me thinking whether or not my putter is too long for me.

I initially thought about this because *I feel very uncomfortable when I'm holding the putter.*

I've just done my wrist to floor measurement and found that it is 30inches. Is this average? My putter is, I think, 34 inches. Does your putter length need to be the same as your wrist to floor measurement? Or am I being stupid here?
		
Click to expand...

you have answered your question right here.

Forget formulas and averages, putting is as unique as handwriting, get a putter and length that is comfortable and start holing putts.

Avg height of males is 5'9" average putter is 35" which is way too long for joe average


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 27, 2014)

No idea what my wrist to floor measurement is, and I don't give a hoot either. My putter is 32" though, as that's what suits me perfectly. Bought a 34" off ebay in the model I wanted, then simply lopped two inches off it. Poyfect.


----------



## delc (Jul 27, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm six foot and use a 34 inch but have you looked at the Ping's with the adjustable shafts
		
Click to expand...

Does anybody make a putter with an adjustable lie angle?  Shouldn't be too difficult to arrange. Ping do a variety of fixed lie angles, but you have to order them or get them bent to the desired spec.  :mmm:


----------



## delc (Jul 31, 2014)

I've just fitted one of my putters, which was 33" long to start with, with a Super Stroke 'Claw' grip. This is 13" long and allows you to grip well down the putter without needing to cut it down or affecting the swing weight too much. As it is quite a heavy grip at 100g, it also gives an element of counter-weighting.  Putting straight armed a la Phil Mickelson seems to work quite well, so possibly worth trying.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought a Ping Scottsdale TR adjustable putter last year. It's helped a lot with my posture over the ball and my putting has improved as a result. Everything I'd tried off the shelf prior to that always felt too long. I've now got it set to about 31" which is pretty short but I am only 5'6" tall. 

I've never been fitted for a putter but it definitely helped me find a comfort zone through my own feel.


----------



## Sweep (Jul 31, 2014)

I was discussing this with my pro this week, as I usually grip right down to the bottom of the grip as I think this gives me better control. The pro explained that going too low will affect where your eyes line up over the ball and will give you a skewed idea of the right line to the hole. After playing around with grip positions we concluded my putter was the correct length... If I gripped it in the correct place.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2014)

My 5" 5' mate  a 46 year old  [was my apprentice] got fitted for a new putter a while back and the difference in his putting is amazing , he knocked 3 shots off his h/c since being fitted he's now a 6 h/c.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 31, 2014)

I am 5'10" and use a 33" gripped right at the bottom.

FYI David howell is 6'1" and also used a 33" putter.


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

Sweep said:



			I was discussing this with my pro this week, as I usually grip right down to the bottom of the grip as I think this gives me better control. The pro explained that going too low will affect where your eyes line up over the ball and will give you a skewed idea of the right line to the hole. After playing around with grip positions we concluded my putter was the correct length... If I gripped it in the correct place.
		
Click to expand...

Ideally your eye line should be right over the ball. If your putter is too long, your eyes will be inside the line.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm 5 ft 5" and I use a 32" no7 versa fitted with a super stroke mid grip. I grip it right down the grip so maybe there's a chance that I could go shorter still. I'd love to go to one of the putter labs to be proper fitted for a putter.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



*Ideally your eye line should be right over the ball.* If your putter is too long, your eyes will be inside the line. 

Click to expand...

Tell that to Keegan Bradley.

His eyes are about a foot inside the ball.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 1, 2014)

Take up your normal putting stance/posture. Let your arms hang freely then bring your hands together. That is a rough guide where the grip should be..... unless of course you put with your elbows sticking out.
In all my years as a pro, I have NEVER been asked to lengthen a putter.


----------



## Davey247 (Aug 1, 2014)

29in for me.  I find more stability in my putting stroke with my arms lower.  Found myself griping further and further down my grip so had it cut down.  That was about 3 years ago and never looked back since.


I'm 5'7" btw


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Take up your normal putting stance/posture. Let your arms hang freely then bring your hands together. That is a rough guide where the grip should be..... unless of course you put with your elbows sticking out.
In all my years as a pro, I have NEVER been asked to lengthen a putter.
		
Click to expand...

Do you add weight to the head to maintain the correct swing weight when cutting down putters, as even taking an inch off seems to make a huge difference to it?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

GeeTee said:



			I'm 5 ft 5" and I use a 32" no7 versa fitted with a super stroke mid grip. I grip it right down the grip so maybe there's a chance that I could go shorter still. I'd love to go to one of the putter labs to be proper fitted for a putter.
		
Click to expand...

My mate got fitted for his in the golf centre in Glasgow .


----------



## JCW (Aug 1, 2014)

CMAC said:



			you have answered your question right here.

Forget formulas and averages, putting is as unique as handwriting, get a putter and length that is comfortable and start holing putts.

Avg height of males is 5'9" average putter is 35" which is way too long for joe average
		
Click to expand...

I am 5 9 and use a 33" putter , its a custom made scotty , only putter i have ever had fitted , works well


----------



## bobmac (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



			as even taking an inch off seems to make a huge difference to it?
		
Click to expand...

A HUGE difference? I dont agree


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			A HUGE difference? I dont agree
		
Click to expand...

Neither do I.

I've lopped and inch or 2 off putters before now and noticed very little difference, if any.


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			A HUGE difference? I dont agree
		
Click to expand...

Swing weight is the moment arm of the putter's centre of mass (the point at which you can balance the putter on your finger) around a point 14" below the butt end of the grip. As this is quite a short distance, typically about 11", cutting one inch off the butt end will make a significant difference. Cutting an inch from one of my putters reduced its swing weight from D2 to C0. Whether this matters or not is another matter. I usually add lead tape to my shortened putters to bring the swing weight back up.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



			Swing weight is the moment arm of the putter's centre of mass (the point at which you can balance the putter on your finger) around a point 14" below the butt end of the grip. As this is quite a short distance, typically about 11", cutting one inch off the butt end will make a significant difference. Cutting an inch from one of my putters reduced its swing weight from D2 to C0. Whether this matters or not is another matter. I usually add lead tape to my shortened putters to bring the swing weight back up. 

Click to expand...

Sorry Del, but I don't putt with the club balanced across my finger. I hold the club in my hands and, being honest, haven't felt a distinct change in the perceived swing weight of the club.

I'm not doubting the swing weight has changed, making any adjustment like that will cause it to change. What I am saying is that I haven't noticed a, your words, "Huge" difference is how the putter feels.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 1, 2014)

biggest (and best imo) difference is when you add weight to the butt end!


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 1, 2014)

Davey247 said:



			29in for me.  I find more stability in my putting stroke with my arms lower.  Found myself griping further and further down my grip so had it cut down.  That was about 3 years ago and never looked back since.
		
Click to expand...

We sound quite similar. I went down to 29" but then crept back up to just under 31". I found the shorter length really comfortable for short putts but it didn't feel right when I needed lots of pace.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			biggest (and best imo) difference is when you add weight to the butt end!
		
Click to expand...

Making the head 'feel' lighter?


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			We sound quite similar. I went down to 29" but then crept back up to just under 31". I found the shorter length really comfortable for short putts but it didn't feel right when I needed lots of pace.
		
Click to expand...

Due to a lack of swing weight perhaps? See my earlier post.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



			Due to a lack of swing weight perhaps? See my earlier post.
		
Click to expand...

You can't have a *lack* of swingweight as swingweight is a balance measurement i.e. it can be different but not less or more.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

ger147 said:



			You can't have a *lack* of swingweight as swingweight is a balance measurement i.e. it can be different but not less or more.
		
Click to expand...

Stolen from elsewhere

"_As for the technical definition of swingweight, here's how clubmaker Ralph Maltby describes it: "The measurement of a golf club's weight about a fulcrum point which is established at a specified distance from the grip end of the club."

Michael Lamanna, Director of Instruction at The Phoenician Resort in Scottsdale, Ariz., puts Maltby's definition in easier-to-understand terms: "Swingweight is a balance measurement and is the degree to which the club balances toward the clubhead." If Club A has a balance point closer to the clubhead than Club B, then Club A will feel heavier in the swing.

So there are different ways of saying it, *but it comes back to how the weight of the club feels during the swing*_"

Swing weight can affect how a putter 'feels' but not how it performs.


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Stolen from elsewhere

"_As for the technical definition of swingweight, here's how clubmaker Ralph Maltby describes it: "The measurement of a golf club's weight about a fulcrum point which is established at a specified distance from the grip end of the club."

Michael Lamanna, Director of Instruction at The Phoenician Resort in Scottsdale, Ariz., puts Maltby's definition in easier-to-understand terms: "Swingweight is a balance measurement and is the degree to which the club balances toward the clubhead." If Club A has a balance point closer to the clubhead than Club B, then Club A will feel heavier in the swing.

So there are different ways of saying it, *but it comes back to how the weight of the club feels during the swing*_"

Swing weight can affect how a putter 'feels' but not how it performs.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to measure the swing weight of a club without buying a fancy and expensive swing weighting balance, the following link gives a pretty accurate method of doing it. You just need a reasonably accurate postal or food balance and a tape measure:

http://www.leaderboard.com/SWINGWT.HTM


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 1, 2014)

I see that lots of people are mentioning their height when talking about what length putter to have.

Surely it doesn't matter what height you are, it is the wrist to floor measurement that counts?


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



			If you want to measure the swing weight of a club without buying a fancy and expensive swing weighting balance, the following link gives a pretty accurate method of doing it. You just need a reasonably accurate postal or food balance and a tape measure:

http://www.leaderboard.com/SWINGWT.HTM

Click to expand...

I think you're missing my point Del.

Swing weight, essentially, is how a putter feels as you swing it. 

If you lop and inch of the butt end you effectively alter the swing weight (In this case the head will feel lighter through the swing), this I understand.

What I am saying is that through making the adjustment to the putter, yes you change the swing weight a point or two, but it's whether the person swinging the putter can feel the difference.

With the putting stroke motion being so small, I would say any difference in feel is minimal at best.


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I think you're missing my point Del.

Swing weight, essentially, is how a putter feels as you swing it. 

If you lop and inch of the butt end you effectively alter the swing weight (In this case the head will feel lighter through the swing), this I understand.

What I am saying is that through making the adjustment to the putter, yes you change the swing weight a point or two, but it's whether the person swinging the putter can feel the difference.

With the putting stroke motion being so small, I would say any difference in feel is minimal at best.
		
Click to expand...

You can probably get used to a markedly different swing weight from standard with practice.  I cut down an old Ping Anser putter from 35 to 31" as one of my earlier experiments and it now feels impossibly light, actually about A0.  :mmm:


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



			You can probably get used to a markedly different swing weight from standard with practice.  I cut down an old Ping Anser putter from 35 to 31" as one of my earlier experiments and it now feels impossibly light, actually about A0.  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That's extreme!

A reduction 1/2" of putter shaft equals, roughly, 3 swing weight points (6 points/inch). By cutting down the above as you did that will have dropped 24 points :O

In the context of lopping an inch off, I doubt anyone would notice.

Take a standard putter of 35-inches with a head weight of 330 grams and a D4 swingweight. 

Now cut an inch off to reduce the putter to 34 inches and refit the same grip. 

An inch of shaft is approximately 3.2 grams. 

This 3.2 gram weight loss in the shortened shaft is minimal and you can probably ignore it.

Using the above conversion the effect of cutting an inch off the grip end reduces the swing weight by six swing weight points from D4 to C8.


----------



## Curls (Aug 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Take up your normal putting stance/posture. Let your arms hang freely then bring your hands together. That is a rough guide where the grip should be..... unless of course you put with your elbows sticking out.
In all my years as a pro, I have NEVER been asked to lengthen a putter.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bob, could you lengthen my putter please?

Just trickin'! Just did your test and gripped the short end of the grip (its a 33" putter). I'm 5' 8" and putting is one of the weakest parts of my game so perhaps I should look at this!


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			That's extreme!

A reduction 1/2" of putter shaft equals, roughly, 3 swing weight points (6 points/inch). By cutting down the above as you did that will have dropped 24 points :O

In the context of lopping an inch off, I doubt anyone would notice.

Take a standard putter of 35-inches with a head weight of 330 grams and a D4 swingweight. 

Now cut an inch off to reduce the putter to 34 inches and refit the same grip. 

An inch of shaft is approximately 3.2 grams. 

This 3.2 gram weight loss in the shortened shaft is minimal and you can probably ignore it.

Using the above conversion the effect of cutting an inch off the grip end reduces the swing weight by six swing weight points from D4 to C8.
		
Click to expand...

Most standard putters have a swing weight in the D2 - D4 range, presumably because research by the OEMs has shown that this is the optimum figure for most players.  However 34" and 35" putters are only really suitable for players over 6' tall. My view is that the correct length is about the player's floor to wrist measurement, or even a little bit less, so perhaps they should sell correctly swing weighted putters in a greater range of lengths and lie options. How often do you see a player using a putter where either the toe or heel is well off the ground! Maybe more custom fitting for putters is the answer?


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

delc said:



			Most standard putters have a swing weight in the D2 - D4 range, presumably because research by the OEMs has shown that this is the optimum figure for most players.  However 34" and 35" putters are only really suitable for players over 6' tall. My view is that the correct length is about the player's floor to wrist measurement, or even a little bit less, so perhaps they should sell correctly swing weighted putters in a greater range of lengths and lie options. How often do you see a player using a putter where either the toe or heel is well off the ground! Maybe more custom fitting for putters is the answer?  

Click to expand...

I'm 6ft and have a wrist to floor of 34".

I hovered between a (Fitted) 33" and 34" putter for the last few years before settling on 34".

For me, putting is about results. If a putter feels too heavy/light but the ball drops more often than not, I'll learn to like it


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I'm 6ft and have a wrist to floor of 34".

I hovered between a (Fitted) 33" and 34" putter for the last few years before settling on 34".

For me, putting is about results. If a putter feels too heavy/light but the ball drops more often than not, I'll learn to like it 

Click to expand...

''
I think that part of the problem is that putter manufacturers generally sell 'standard' spec putters that are supposed to be suitable for standard sized people.  Relative to my height (5' 10"), I have rather short legs and a long back and arms. My floor to wrist measurement is 33" so that is about the maximum length of putter I can really cope with, but most stock men's putters are 34" or 35" long, and women's ones are 33" long.  I developed a bad case of the yips about 12 years ago, and I rather suspect this was caused by playing with a 35" long putter for many years. My eyes would have been well inside the line of the putt and I had to use a somewhat 'gating' putting stroke. I have therefore come to believe that custom fitting probably is important for putters, especially as 40 to 50% of your shots are played with this club. Suggest that you read the following link (again if you've read it before):

http://www.puttingzone.com/MyTips/lengthlie.html

:fore:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

At the end of the day, putting perhaps more than any other part of the swing is unique and has a number of ways all of which can and do work. If you have a desire to putt with a shorter putter than standard would dictate for your height then as long as the ball goes in regularly I say stick with it


----------



## the_coach (Aug 1, 2014)

Depends really how fined tuned your putter feel is.
Depends on whether the putting posture & stance being used should be kept because it's the best you could have to get blade square to line with the right speed to putt well, ..... so the only thing that should be being changed is the putter length.....? When probably it might be more beneficial to look at the posture.

For every inch you cut off the length you'll lose approximately 4 grams, so yes it will change the overall weight & swing weight, but back to just how dialed in your feel is to be able to tell.

The thing it changes that possibly might cause more issues with the stroke, if any at all, is it will change the balance point of the putter.
Cutting length off moves the balance point further down the shaft, which in turn makes the head 'feel' lighter, obviously the head weight hasn't really changed at all.

Most folks won't notice a missing 4 grams as total weight, small percentage might notice the balance, so feel has changed in how the putter head releases through the stroke.


----------



## delc (Aug 2, 2014)

the_coach said:



			Depends really how fined tuned your putter feel is.
Depends on whether the putting posture & stance being used should be kept because it's the best you could have to get blade square to line with the right speed to putt well, ..... so the only thing that should be being changed is the putter length.....? When probably it might be more beneficial to look at the posture.

For every inch you cut off the length you'll lose approximately 4 grams, so yes it will change the overall weight & swing weight, but back to just how dialed in your feel is to be able to tell.

The thing it changes that possibly might cause more issues with the stroke, if any at all, is it will change the balance point of the putter.
Cutting length off moves the balance point further down the shaft, which in turn makes the head 'feel' lighter, obviously the head weight hasn't really changed at all.

Most folks won't notice a missing 4 grams as total weight, small percentage might notice the balance, so feel has changed in how the putter head releases through the stroke.
		
Click to expand...

Shortening the shafr will marginally move the balance point (centre of mass) closer to the putter head, but this effect is totally overwhelmed by the reduction in the moment arm.  A shortened putter will always feel lighter unless you add weight to the head.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's another informative article on Putter Swingweight - that also includes references/links to (those) others.

http://www.better-golf-by-putting-better.com/putter-swingweight.html

I changed to a slightly fatter, and heavier, grip that changed my 'spare' putter - that had been cut down to 33", and maybe adjusted, by the creator - from too head-heavy to just right. I have no idea, nor care what the swing weight was/is - it just feels better! 

I don't believe I'm sensitive to swing-weight changes - my irons were 2 different ones and I couldn't really tell, though liked the heavier (D7/8) one so got them all set to that. 

As that article states though, Putter is a one-off, so doesn't need to match anything except personal feel!


----------



## delc (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Here's another informative article on Putter Swingweight - that also includes references/links to (those) others.

http://www.better-golf-by-putting-better.com/putter-swingweight.html

I changed to a slightly fatter, and heavier, grip that changed my 'spare' putter - that had been cut down to 33", and maybe adjusted, by the creator - from too head-heavy to just right. I have no idea, nor care what the swing weight was/is - it just feels better! 

I don't believe I'm sensitive to swing-weight changes - my irons were 2 different ones and I couldn't really tell, though liked the heavier (D7/8) one so got them all set to that. 

As that article states though, Putter is a one-off, so doesn't need to match anything except personal feel!
		
Click to expand...

My current 33" shortened putter fitted with an oversized grip has a swing weight of C0, and another one I cut down from 35" to 31" ended up at A0, which feels impossibly light and difficult to swing smoothly. A good tip from the video is to use self adhesive lead car wheel balance weights of the type used on alloy wheels to bring up the swing weight to the desired range of C8 to D6, so I intend to try that. Much neater than lots of lead tape.


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2014)

I measured the swing weights of my cut down putters today.  Results as follows:

Yes Victoria putter cut down from 34 to 33", fitted with 100g Super Stroke 'Claw' grip = C0

Ping Anser X cut down from 34 to 33", fitted with Super Stroke Fatso 5.0 grip = C1

Ping B60 cut down from 34 to 33", fitted with standard Ping Grip, some lead tape on head = C8.5

Ping Anser 3 cut down from 35 to 31", fitted with standard Ping Grip = A0

Ping Shea adjustable length putter, set to 32" = B8

So cutting down a putter and fitting an oversize grip will definitely and significantly reduce it's swing weight.  The low swing weight of the standard Ping Shea is a bit worrying, although it's OK to putt with. It's the heaviest of the clubs, weighing 592 grams.

I played with yet another golfer who gripped his standard length putter right down on the metal shaft today, even though it had been fitted with a midsize grip.  Does this effectively reduce its swing weight?

Swing weight is effectively the moment arm measured about a point 14" below the top of the grip, which is well below the bottom of a standard sized grip and where most golfers actually grip the club (with the exception of the gent above). Anybody know why this arbitrary point was chosen?  What matters most?  Swing weight, total weight, or head weight?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2014)

What matters most? Swing weight, total weight, or head weight?
		
Click to expand...

What matters most is how many putts you hole


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 6, 2014)

delc said:



			Swing weight is *effectively* the moment arm measured about a point 14" below the top of the grip, which is well below the bottom of a standard sized grip and where most golfers actually grip the club (with the exception of the gent above). Anybody know why this arbitrary point was chosen?  What matters most?  Swing weight, total weight, or head weight?
		
Click to expand...

The word 'effectively' is superfluous! It *IS* the moment arm (your description) measured at 14" below top of grip!



bobmac said:



			What matters most is how many putts you hole
		
Click to expand...

This is the ONLY thing that matters!


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 6, 2014)

I have no idea what the swingweight of my putter is. Do I need to worry?

Main concern for me is that I hold a putter at a length that seems natural. The longer it is, the more shaft there is above my hands which catches in my shirt/jumper/jacket. A short shaft please.


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2014)

bobmac said:



			What matters most is how many putts you hole
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what putter specification helps you to hole as many putts as possible?


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			The word 'effectively' is superfluous! It *IS* the moment arm (your description) measured at 14" below top of grip!
		
Click to expand...

There is another version of swing weight that uses a 12" fulcrum point. Still below the bottom of any normal sized grip.


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			I have no idea what the swingweight of my putter is. Do I need to worry?

Main concern for me is that I hold a putter at a length that seems natural. The longer it is, the more shaft there is above my hands which catches in my shirt/jumper/jacket. A short shaft please.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently, for many years 35" was the standard length for putters, mainly because it would fit into a golf bag without disappearing down into it! I think modern bags are a little bit shorter than they used to be. Nevertheless I still have a problem with my head cover being pushed off as I put my shortened putter into my golf bag!  :angry:


----------



## Lydo (Aug 6, 2014)

You should try one of the putter clips off eBay.


----------



## delc (Aug 8, 2014)

I've recently added 10 grams of lead tape to the head of one of my shortened putters and it feels much better and more stable. I have started to hole some quite long putts with it, so I guess swing weight is important!


----------

